# Adding Cheese & jalepenoes to Sausage?



## fireguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Being new to all this smoking excitement, I have a few questions for all who may lend me a hand.

I am going to be experimenting with some sticks and summer sausage in a week or two and would like to Add some Jalapenoes and cheese to my mix.
Any suggestions on how much of each to add to a specified # of meat?

Also What is high temp cheese? are some cheeses a high temp and others not? Is it a cheese you buy at a locker? 

I am planning on using some seosonings from Sausagemaker.com for the first time, I have Hot, Sante FE, and Summer. Any suggestions?

Hope these dont seem like super dumb questions, but last year I tried with some products from Cabelas and was not impressed, but I dont know if I did something wrong, Im guessing I did. Any way I just added peppers till I thoguht it looked good and the same with cheese, I just used a chedder which tasted ok, but it melted down a way to much. Plus I think I added to much cheese.

Sorry fo the lond thread, thanks a million


----------



## richtee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi temp cheese is made to have a higher melt point, so you can have cheese chunks and not cheese bubbles in sausage. Sausagemaker probably has it. Ithink I got my last batch from Butcher-packer.com

I used a half lb. of cheese in about 5 Lbs of sausage. Seemed a good amount.

I beieve Texas Hunter uses fresh Japs in his stuff..I have not tried it.


----------



## salmonclubber (Jan 18, 2008)

fire guy

the high temp cheese doesn't  melt when used in sausage i got some from butcher-packer they have several kinds chedder mozz  pepperjack i used 2 pounds to 25 pounds of sausage 

the sausage maker hot stix mix is not real hot you will want to add some cayanne pepper to give it some kick for 10 pounds of stix i add 1 teaspoon of cayanne 

i just made 25 pounds of the sausagemakers summer sausage it turned out great i also added 2 pounds of high temp chedder cheese 

the jap sausage i dont know how much to add i buy my sausage seasoning from PS seasoning they have a jap summer sausage premixed it is good stuff 

good luck 

huey


----------



## mj-air23 (Jan 18, 2008)

I use about a 10 percent mix ratio for cheese to meat... i.e. 2 1/2 pounds cheese to 25 pounds sausage. I have tried 20 percent and it is okay if you like alot of cheese in your sausage. I buy mine from a local meat processing store in town. Places like your small town sausage makers could probably get it for you. I paid $4.50 per pound last week for mine. I used to use Jalepeno and cheddar in mine but now I use pepper jack hi temp and we really like that. I have tried the other non hi-temp cheese and it melts in the pan way too fast. Check Land of Lakes website they have a large variety of high and medium temp cheeses.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 18, 2008)

fireguy
Remember to mix in the cheese after the final grind. No reason to grind the cheese, just mix it in before stuffing the casings.


----------



## possumgritz (Jan 18, 2008)

I use 1.25 oz of cheese per pound of meat. Works great!

If you are using pickled jalapenos I use 1 diced jalepeno per pound. If you are using dehydrated jalapeno's, I use 1.25 oz per 10 pounds. Hope this helps.

Butcher packer is where I get my cheese. My fav is the pepperjack. It seems to have the strongest cheese flavor.

Here's a LINK

Hope this helps.


----------



## goat (Jan 18, 2008)

Everyone pretty well nailed the cheese as far as I am concerned.  10% is a pretty good figure.  I add 1/2 lb of chopped fresh jalapeÃ±os to 15 lbs of Summer Sausage and it has a good flavor to me and yet not too hot.


----------



## bkennedy (Jan 18, 2008)

Using pickled or fresh jalapenos in sausage or summer sausage..do you use the seeds or discard them..?


----------



## fireguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info guys. I have ordered my high heat pep  jack from butcherpackers, and am ready to give it a try. 

Maybe Ill let you know how it works? 

Also, if I have the seasonings for say 10#, should I mix just with the 10# of meat then add the chz an peps, or should the total combination of  be with the cheese, peppers, and meat totalling together be 10#. If that makes sense.

Im gonna guess as far as with seeds or seeded peppers will depends on how hot you want your sausage. 

Thanks a million
you guys have been so helpful and Ive only been here 2 days


----------



## possumgritz (Jan 19, 2008)

It shouldn't really matter IMO. I use measurements for the poundage of raw meat with no seasonings or added water. Another thing to do once you figure out what kind of cheese you prefer is to order a large amount and keep it in the freezer. It'll last for over a year that way. 

I order dehydrated diced jalapenos from butcher packer. Perfect size and you don't have to waste time cutting up the peppers. You can vacuum seal them and they will stay fresh forever.

Here's a link


----------

